# Merry Christmas, Gamers! Let's talk games on our wishlist!



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

Merry Christmas!
Yo, Niji here! What games do you want for Christmas this year?
I want:
-Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
-Pok?mon Y
-Pok?mon Diamond
-Pok?mon Black Version 2

So, yeah! What about you?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

I want...

- Super Mario Maker
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
- A second copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Splatoon


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 5, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X
Mario Tennis Ultra Smash
Yoshis wooly world
Mario Sunshine
Mario Kart Double Dash
Conker: Live and Reloaded


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Dec 5, 2015)

Hmmmm 

Yokai Watch is the only one I currently want :'D


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Green = High Want
Yellow = Medium Want
Red = Ordered

Star Wars Battlefront 3 Deluxe Edition
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Call of Duty Blackops III
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Assassin's Creed Syndicate
Super Mario Maker

I'm having a really hard time choosing from this list. Blackops III I'd probably get to play with some friends. Xenoblade Chronicles X I know nothing about, but it seemed like it'd be a good risk worth taking. Assassin's Creed Syndicate looks fun, but I already beat Black Flag this year along with playing a ton of its multiplayer so I don't know if I'm ready for another. Super Mario Maker looks like fun, but would be better with local multiplayer.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 5, 2015)

Bloodborne and Xenoblade Chronicles X. Scholar of the First Sin (Dark Souls II) is just a wish that I won't get.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is the only game I want that has been released in time for Christmas.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 5, 2015)

Spratoon 
Smash
Hotrule warrior

Want less:
Merio meker 
Wind wanker HD
Twilight prince


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

MH4U, if I at some point get a 3ds .. it looks soo good compared to 3U *cough*

a few of the neptunia games, however two of them only have a japanese release so far...


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 5, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wind wanker



Glad to know I'm not the only one who calls it that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> MH4U, if I at some point get a 3ds .. it looks soo good compared to 3U *cough*
> 
> a few of the neptunia games, however two of them only have a japanese release so far...



MH4U is a really good game. The multiplayer is top notch too.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 5, 2015)

I just want a blade and soul founder's pack. :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yoshi's Woolly World
Super Mario Maker
Yo-Kai Watch
AC:AF

And here are 2 games you are surprised I want as no one else here does:

Skylanders Superchargers
Disney Infinity 3.0


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 5, 2015)

I want M & L Paper Jam, Xenoblade Chronicles X, Bloodborne....i'm sure there's more but I can't think of anymore XD


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 5, 2015)

Top of the Wishlist: Playstation 4

Everything else:
-Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies
-Legend of Zelda Triforce Heroes

The rest of the stuff that I wish for is for the PS4 and isn't out yet.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And here are 2 games you are surprised I want as no one else here does:
> 
> Skylanders Superchargers
> Disney Infinity 3.0



I want that, I've just not come across a copy of the game on its own for Wii U that isn't overpriced. I could just get the PS3 version instead, but it want it on Wii U since I have the other 2 on Wii U.

I could buy a bundle version but I don't give a crap about Star Wars, so it's just hassle having to sell all the Star Wars crap.


----------



## jerry3 (Dec 6, 2015)

I wanna replace my ps3 for new ps4


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> MH4U is a really good game. The multiplayer is top notch too.



yeah it seems bamf. i watched a few videos and read up on it way back.. :3 as long as the controls are good and the camera is not a mess i'll get it anyday


----------



## Squidward (Dec 6, 2015)

bunlily said:


> I just want a blade and soul founder's pack. :3



Yes! I'd really like to play Blade and Soul but my card isn't working so I can't buy it. But it's coming out soon, anyway!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

I actually got two of the games I wanted: Skyrim (w/ all DLCs yaaaas) and Papers, Please. I might want to buy Crypt of the Necrodancer too; I heard that it's a really cool dungeon + beat game.

But to name a few for the 3DS: Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon and Yoshi's Wooly World!
(and I am quietly anticipating a remake of the Pokemon Gen IV games. aaaah Santa, please make it happen.)


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 6, 2015)

Assassin's creed, fallout 4


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 6, 2015)

Gosh, I'm trying to figure out my wishlist still. Xenoblade Chronicles X is looking like a definite pickup. Super Mario Maker would also be fun since I love to creative build, but then again AC: Syndicate has to have a good story judging by the ratings... Gah, I'm having a hard time choosing. I probably won't get Black Ops III since my friend hasn't been on Xbox much.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 7, 2015)

Ps Vita games to add to my collection:
Persona 4 Dancing All Night
Danganronpa (1 since I have DR2 and DR:AE)
Persona 2 (from the PlayStation store)

Games I hope to get for my PlayStation 4 (I am getting the console for Christmas):
Fallout 4
Star Wars Battlefront
Grand Theft Auto V (I already have it on 360 though)
The Last of Us

For my laptop:
Roller coaster tycoon 3 (My mam accidentally through it away (inside an old computer) last year  so I would like it again)

3DS:
Persona Q


----------



## Shawna (Dec 7, 2015)

*I Only Have Two So Far*

*Shawna's Wishlist*​
*Animal Crossing GCN *
This probably isn't going to happen (but it could), but I been wanted to get back into AC:GCN for YEARS!  My Wii, which was compatible with GameCube games broke in October 2012, so since then, I was out of luck.
I was talking with a friend of my and my brother's and he said that I could still try pawn shops, etc.
since then, I have REALLY been wanting to play GC again.  Being able play it again and getting my favorite villager (or someone close) on the first day, that alone, would give me the best Christmas ever! <3

*Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival*
This game looks so cute and heartwarming!  I would love to be able to play this game with my family on Christmas Day.  That would really bring a large amount of joy to my heart! ♥

TBH, If I had to choose which one I'd like more, it would be the GameCube/Wii with GameCube.  I have been wanted to get back into this game for, like, THREE YEARS!  I have waited too long!  I feel like I'm about to explode.  I have wonderful memories playing the original Animal Crossing.  Especially from September 2011 - June 2012.  I really want/need to make more memories...


----------



## demoness (Dec 8, 2015)

well since my game wishlist means "what can i buy after christmas gifts and rent" i'll probably pick up the atelier games that are on my backlog and some skylanders trap team and superchargers things i don't have.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm trying to think of a PS Vita game I could add. I heard Persona 4 Golden was a must play, but as someone who isn't a huge fan of turn based combat I don't know if I should get it or not. I've seen the anime (not Golden) and I loved it as well as the characters. My other choices that seem interesting are:

- Sonic & SEGA All Stars Racing Transformed (already own on 360)
- Muramas Rebirth
- Persona 4: Dancing All Night
- Minecraft PS Vita Edition (Already own on PC and 360, but would be great on the go.)


----------



## superheroantics (Dec 8, 2015)

I just really want a new SSD


----------



## Luminescence (Dec 9, 2015)

All I want for Christmas is Pok?mon GO ;(


----------



## Solus (Dec 9, 2015)

I just want Metal Gear Solid 5: Phantom Pain on steam... It keeps haunting me when its on sale constantly for 40 dollars...


----------



## Thericefish (Dec 9, 2015)

I want...
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
Guitar Picks


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 9, 2015)

I want tons of games. this is me speaking as a person who is really behind in games, so my list is pretty big.

but to keep it simple, I will just say Kirby Triple Deluxe and The Binding of Isaac Rebirth, with Afterbirth expansion. ;__;


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know why this posted more than once oops


----------



## Luminescence (Dec 9, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> I just want Metal Gear Solid 5: Phantom Pain on steam... It keeps haunting me when its on sale constantly for 40 dollars...



You can find it cheaper in retail stores. Never thought I'd see a retail copy of a game being sold for less than the respective "on sale" PC download.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Woop, got MH4U for the 3ds and enjoying it so far, so so much more better than 3U  I'd recommend this if someone's debating. 4U is better for newbies to, even if they crammed some controls in weird places...


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 12, 2015)

Honestly? There aren't any games out that I really want for Christmas. 

Most of the games that I'm currently interested in acquiring aren't going to be released until next year. Pokken Tournament and Fire Emblem: Fates are irritatingly enough over a month or two away.

I'm considering getting Hyrule Warriors or Super Mario Maker. I have no attachment to the Zelda series, so I don't know whether Hyrule Warriors is worth getting or if I should just get a proper Dynasty Warriors game. Meanwhile, I suck at platforming, but kind of want to use my Marth and Ike amiibo in a Mario game.


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Fallout 4
Call of Duty Black Ops 3
A second copy of new leaf
Eh... I don't know what else, really.


----------



## Joy (Dec 12, 2015)

Ended up buying myself Persona Q but I don't plan on playing it until after I finish Persona 3 FES

Want:
Play Station 4 system ( gotta get ready for Persona 5)
Sims 4: Get Together 
Stella Glow
Apple headphones

That's about all


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 14, 2015)

pretty much have all the games I want.
I really want super mario maker but its for wii ... I was hoping it'd be for 3ds. maybe someday..


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 14, 2015)

I have most games I want already but I will be getting a few I didn't get around to buying from my fianc?; The Last of us Remastered (PS4), The Order 1886 (PS4). I'm also getting Style boutique 2 from my dad .


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 14, 2015)

Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon, Pok?mon X, Yo-kai Watch, and Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX. I got Cooking Mama 5: Bon Appetit! early because the eShop had it for $5 and no place had it brand-new, only used... Any other time it would've been fine, but this is Christmas. I'd prefer new this time of year.


----------



## Mango (Dec 14, 2015)

holiday star

thats all i want if any of yous are generous enough to buy it for me its $12 and my steam is napstablooks bf


----------



## Yuni (Dec 15, 2015)

A Japanese 3DS and Daigyakuten Saiban would do.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 15, 2015)

Stella Glow is the only game I can think of right now that I want a lot but haven't bought. I don't plan to get it until sometime next year or so though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm going a little crazy on the game count this year, but I can't help it. Now that I have a new hard drive on my Xbox One I can actually play stuff without worrying about deleting it. My sister and I went half on Rare Replay and Dragonball Xenoverse for Christmas. I also picked up Metal Gear Solid V: Phantom Pain because I heard it was really good. I also never knew how good Super Mario 3D World was rated so I'm probably going to grab that as well for the Wii U.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm only asking for 3 games:

Xenoblade X
Mario Maker
And something for the 3ds that I forget xD


----------



## sej (Dec 16, 2015)

I am asking for Animal Crossing: Happy Home designer and Pokemon X!
I want pokemon X for pokeradar!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

i kinda want new leaf again lol :/ and i will probably get a bunch if they jav steam sale.. at least afterbirth since they seem to have fixed that ****...


----------

